# Will ALL 2016 Chevy Cruzes Have Start-Stop Technology on Them?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Short answer - no. The 2016 Cruze Limited is a 2015 LS MT so we know it won't have the start/stop feature. My question is will all the new 1.4T models have start/stop technology.


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

The start-stop feature is something I _*do not*_ want in a car! I do, however, understand why automakers are migrating toward it.

I would equate the start-stop feature with turning off my audio/video system every time a commercial break begins and then turning it back on when the commercials are over. No, not simply muting the audio and displaying a blank screen--completely turning the system off!

Now if there's an option to disable the start-stop feature then I would be okay with it. 


- Joe


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Start/Stop is part of the reason hybrids get such good city MPG. When implemented properly, i.e., not the way BMW did, it's completely seamless as the car actually starts moving solely on battery power while the engine is restarted. Start/Stop engines don't have a traditional starter motor. Instead, they use a really beefed up alternator to provide the rotational force necessary to start the engine.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

I saw on the 2016 Cruze website that the Premiere with the RS is only estimated at 38 mpg, while the L,LS, and LT are estimated at 40. I assume that it would be partially due to fatter tires with more rolling resistance and a slightly heavier curb weight. Is it possible that it might also skip the start stop or have more performance oriented gearing?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

hawkeye said:


> I saw on the 2016 Cruze website that the Premiere with the RS is only estimated at 38 mpg, while the L,LS, and LT are estimated at 40. I assume that it would be partially due to fatter tires with more rolling resistance and a slightly heavier curb weight. Is it possible that it might also skip the start stop or have more performance oriented gearing?


I think it also has a slightly larger engine - 1.5T vs. 1.4T. The 38 or 40 MPG are what Chevy is estimating for highway fuel economy. We haven't had any word on city MPG yet.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

obermd said:


> Short answer - no. The 2016 Cruze Limited is a 2015 LS MT so we know it won't have the start/stop feature.


Correct.



obermd said:


> My question is will all the new 1.4T models have start/stop technology.


I believe I recall reading somewhere deep in the bowels of the Chevrolet Global website that the answer is 'Yes'. That said, I'm unsure about the Cruze Diesel but know the technology exists and has been implemented in markets outside North America.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

JoeInMilwaukee said:


> The start-stop feature is something I _*do not*_ want in a car! I do, however, understand why automakers are migrating toward it ..... Now if there's an option to disable the start-stop feature then I would be okay with it.


We'll have to wait and see but I wouldn't bet on it, especially if it's a well-engineered system like the one referenced by *obermd* earlier in this thread.


----------



## cruzechef2012 (Oct 29, 2010)

I wouldn't want it on my 16 Cruze 1LT with auto. I guess I might be buying a 2016 Cruze Limited with auto instead


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cruzechef2012 said:


> I wouldn't want it on my 16 Cruze 1LT with auto. I guess I might be buying a 2016 Cruze Limited with auto instead


Why wait - you can buy the 2016 Cruze Limited today. It's the same car as the 2015 Cruze LS MT with the 1.8 liter non-turbo charged engine. It may have some of the additional interior features but I doubt it will have the full suite of enhancements.

Also, GM has been using start/stop technology in the DI Ecotec 1.6T engine in Europe for a couple of years now. This technology isn't new.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I would say yes most models of the 2016 cruze will have start stop tech, the 1.4T is the standard engine and comes with the 6T35 automatic transmission. From the released info this automatic has the start stop built in. Buying a manual transmission would avoid this, and nothing has been said about the ECO CVT including this feature, though I would assume it does. 

Guess I'm not sure why anyone would not want start/stop tech, idling at stoplights wastes tons of gas besides dramatically increasing emissions. If my current cruze had start/stop, would probably pick up at least 1MPG every fill up.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Guess I'm not sure why anyone would not want start/stop tech,


What happens to the A/C?

Otherwise, I don't see an issue. The engine doesn't "start" in the normal sense - it just simply starts running again.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Cars with Start/Stop have significantly bigger batteries. The A/C compressor is powered electrically vs. belt, or if it's still belt, the belt keeps running via a battery powered belt drive.

Spacedout, I think you would see more like 3-5 MPG improvement with start/stop. It's used because it provides significant improvements in city fuel economy. Also, the GM/Opal 1.6T Ecotec supports start/stop in a manual transmission as well.

Edit: see XR's post about the A/C later in this thread for the actual implementation.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

All automatic 1.4L 2016 Cruzes will have stop/start.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> What happens to the A/C?
> 
> Otherwise, I don't see an issue. The engine doesn't "start" in the normal sense - it just simply starts running again.


AC stops running. It was noted that in the 15-30 seconds that most people wait at a traffic light, non-AC use will not affect cabin temperature substantially. That being said, they will be coding in the algorithm for how long the engine stays off based on climate control settings and a myriad of other factors. There will be a cut-off time after which the engine will start back up on its own. I suspect that on the highest A/C setting, that stop time will be reduced as well. They were still finalizing the coding for that behavior when I last spoke to their engineer.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> All automatic 1.4L 2016 Cruzes will have stop/start.


Does this include manual transmission Cruzes?


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks, everyone. When implemented correctly, this might not be as bad as I'm assuming it could be. (I haven't driven any cars with the start/stop feature.) Still, it's just one more thing that we're losing control over.

What's next--self-driving cars? :grin:


- Joe


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Not In My Garage*



JoeInMilwaukee said:


> What's next--self-driving cars? :grin:
> 
> - Joe


Yeah, Joe. Not today and not tomorrow, but somewhere down the road in the not-too-distant future because the genie's out of the bottle. Sadly so for all those who will never experience the real art and joy of driving.

Above acknowledged: I say NIMGAR (Not In My Garage) !!! :th_thumbsdownsm:


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

If its anything like the Malibu rental I had it can be turned off. there was a button on the console that let you override it. I also notice it only happen when you came to a complete stop. If you creep just a little it would turn the motor back on and then wouldn't turn off until the next stop after driving.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

BowtieGuy said:


> Does this include manual transmission Cruzes?


I'm going to assume no, until someone tells me otherwise. It wouldn't make sense as the automatic currently uses brake pedal feedback to determine when to stop and start the engine.


----------

